# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Sexing dumpy/ white tree frogs

## Calvin

Hey I just got a second dumpy tree frog and need help sexing it. Any help is greatly appreciate!

----------


## Ryan

Congrats on your frog! Whites in general arent very easy to sex. but to keep it simple, females are larger than males and wont have a baggy throat or nuptual pads. Males will have the baggy throat (from croaking) and teh nuptual pads for mating. Females are rumored to have larger folds over their typhanum.

----------


## irThumper

How old are WTFs before they become sexually mature and start to croak? How old appx is a baby WTF that is about 2" long?

----------


## Calvin

> How old are WTFs before they become sexually mature and start to croak? How old appx is a baby WTF that is about 2" long?


I believe they are normally fully matured within a year. Not counting there tadpole stage

----------


## Eli

Actually, they are sexable within a year, but not fully mature for at least two. Cycling for breeding should not be done until they are REALLY mature to make sure that the frog is strong enough to make it. A two inch frog is around 5-7 months oow

----------


## bill

> How old are WTFs before they become sexually mature and start to croak? How old appx is a baby WTF that is about 2" long?


Don't confuse calling with them being sexually mature. A juvenile white's of about a year oow will call. But they aren't sexually mature until they reach about 2-3 years. Then they must be cycled in s rain chamber, much like retf's. Then they will lay about 200 eggs. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Calvin

Deranged chipmunk do u have any idea on how to sex wtf?

----------


## bill

Calling is a sure sign of a male. You can check their nuptial pads, but try are very difficult to see when they are young. That's about it. They are very difficult to sex when young. Most frogs in general are. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Calvin

> Calling is a sure sign of a male. You can check their nuptial pads, but try are very difficult to see when they are young. That's about it. They are very difficult to sex when young. Most frogs in general are. 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


They are defiantly full grown as I have had one for over 4 years that one is a male and the new one I got yesterday is a little bigger then my male.

Could u post a picture of a male vs female??

----------


## bill

Sorry, I don't have any pics of them showing differences. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Carlos

Hello Calvin!  This post should have started with pics of both frogs from both above and the side.  Throat and nuptial pad areas should be visible.  Age if available and/or snout to vent length should be included in request to help sexing them.  Then the forum's White's keepers could try and determine sex for you.  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## Calvin

Here's the picture of the frog I need sexed. I have only ever heard him/ her croak once when I was picking him/ her up to take the pics

----------


## Calvin



----------


## Ryan

I know John recently wrote an article in the October 2014 edition of Reptiles magazine for whites. He would know how to sex them as well. By the looks of it, your frog may be a male.

----------


## Calvin

Ya that's what I thought. I will be returning him and getting a female sometime this week

----------

